# Plow causing heavy squatting, what springs should I buy?



## Backwell (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a 2015 250 and last year my 8ft boss straight blade caused a lot of squatting in the front almost to the point where my frame cushioned was touching. Railroads sent fear through my spine.

Anyways, bought a 9ft 2inch V blade this year and I will obviously need to get new front springs. Wasn't sure what style or brand to get or if I should go with air ride instead. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What package does the truck have now.


----------



## Backwell (Sep 1, 2015)

It is an xlt and it does not have the plow package.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Didn't think it did, just find some 6000 lbs rated pounds.

My Vee is 11-6 and 1100 lbs or so....no problem.


----------



## howardg3 (Sep 23, 2008)

Buy timbrens it will make differ rad


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you use counter weight?
Becuse its the first thing you should do.

It's about balancing out your truck and safety.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My F350 had, I think, the 5200 lb front springs. Changed them to the 6000 lb springs. Helped keep the front end up maybe 1.5" with my 8.5' MVP with wings on it (close to 1,000 lbs). Also keep about 800 lb of tube sand in the back.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Must of been made with Chevy parts. My Ford moves a quarter inch with my Boss v plow.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

timbrens are definitely the way to go. 400 lbs in the bed over the axle works well too.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;2054699 said:


> Must of been made with Chevy parts. My Ford moves a quarter inch with my Boss v plow.


That impressive seeing as your stone age lights out weigh your plow...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I never seen any F250 sag with a 8ft plow. You should handle that with ease. I would have it looked at to be sure what the problem maybe before I made any decision.

I don't know why you would not handle the 9ft. The truck is a 15 can't be worn suspension. Maybe they can be bought with lighter front ends. Check you GVW and axle rating.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

zlssefi;2054718 said:


> timbrens are definitely the way to go. 400 lbs in the bed over the axle works well too.


To help with front end sag you don't put the weight "over" the rear axle, you put it BEHIND the rear axle. OP, put a 2 x 12 in the vertical slots towards the rear of your bed. Throw a bunch of tube sand between the 2 x 12 and the tailgate. The 2 x 12 will keep the sand behind you rear axle which is what you need. If that doesn't eliminate your problem address the front end with timbrens, air bags, or heavier weighted springs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

He already stated he DOESN'T have plow prep, changes are he has 4800 springs with a Gasser motor. Put 6k spring for less then 200 and 2 hrs worth of DW time.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Install some Air Bag helpers in your springs .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2054908 said:


> He already stated he DOESN'T have plow prep, changes are he has 4800 springs with a Gasser motor. Put 6k spring for less then 200 and 2 hrs worth of DW time.


So does that mean he should t use counter weight of at least #500.?

Even with stiffer springs?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2054945 said:


> So does that mean he should t use counter weight of at least #500.?
> 
> Even with stiffer springs?


I agree 100%

He needs to start with the basic, timbens, and every time else mentioned to solve the dipping is just band aids.

Ballast should always be used, it helps with weight distribution which affects traction and braking.

Hell, I was thinking he could have the 4400's even. That looks like the base SD in that pic


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

For the life of me I cannot figure out this love affair with Timbrens. I consider them to be a band-aid. Notice I did not say they are a bad product or that they do not do what they say they do.

Just upgrade the dang springs. I use a company called ATS. They have fantastic customer service. My plow truck (Excursion) has ATS springs all around and the weight capacities are between a SRW and dually 1 ton of the same model year as my truck.

The truck rides better than it did new, and I was there when it was bought new. I get hardly any squat from my plow, and hardly any when I tow my skidsteer around.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

immortal.ben;2054992 said:


> For the life of me I cannot figure out this love affair with Timbrens. I consider them to be a band-aid. Notice I did not say they are a bad product or that they do not do what they say they do.
> 
> Just upgrade the dang springs. I use a company called ATS. They have fantastic customer service. My plow truck (Excursion) has ATS springs all around and the weight capacities are between a SRW and dually 1 ton of the same model year as my truck.
> 
> The truck rides better than it did new, and I was there when it was bought new. I get hardly any squat from my plow, and hardly any when I tow my skidsteer around.


I've never understood it either. If you need them you're putting too much weight on the truck to begin with. All timbrens are are bigger bump stops to keep your suspension from flexing, they do zero for weight capacity. Op, it sounds like you need a spring upgrade on your truck


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Nobody has mentioned if you DON'T have the plow prep you WILL need a few more things like a new fan/clutch assembly as well, if not your going to go down the road sounding like a MACK garbage truck and will overheat. Don't know if your alternator is big enough as well. It's doable, we did it to our 05 F350...we replaced the front springs with 9k lb rated, the right fan assembly and it being a diesel it already had the heavy duty alt. Total cost was around maybe 6-700 bucks parts and labor. (the fan on a diesel is a b!tch!)


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

immortal.ben;2054992 said:


> For the life of me I cannot figure out this love affair with Timbrens. I consider them to be a band-aid. Notice I did not say they are a bad product or that they do not do what they say they do.
> 
> Just upgrade the dang springs. I use a company called ATS. They have fantastic customer service. My plow truck (Excursion) has ATS springs all around and the weight capacities are between a SRW and dually 1 ton of the same model year as my truck.
> 
> The truck rides better than it did new, and I was there when it was bought new. I get hardly any squat from my plow, and hardly any when I tow my skidsteer around.


He could do the same thing with air bags. And with bags he could let the air out when he doesn't have the plow on and not have it ride like a logging truck.


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

Harleyjeff;2055137 said:


> He could do the same thing with air bags. And with bags he could let the air out when he doesn't have the plow on and not have it ride like a logging truck.


True enough. I just like the simplicity and reliability of springs over air bags.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He can get air bags for the front?
Who makes them?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2055151 said:


> He can get air bags for the front?
> Who makes them?


https://www.airliftcompany.com/products/air-springs/air-lift-1000/


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I see Them now


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Tough Truck makes a lot of coils for Packing extra loads or for leveling, I used a 2 inch leveling spring in my dodge with a variable rate spring which packs a lot more weight and actually even rides better, handles my 810 blade with ease


----------



## Backwell (Sep 1, 2015)

I bought some timbren helpers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Using air bags in the front can be very cumbersome to use, I would not advise them in conjunction with a snow plow


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Few years ago when I bought my 06 that had been a plow truck since new I just went to ford and got the 6k rated coils hour tops to swap them out good as new. 
On my 05 I have icon 2.5" leveling coils and they hold the plow just as good as the oem 6k's


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I run a 8.5 MVP on a bronco I put E-450 springs in it and they work great the front drops 5/8 of an inch and that is with no counter weight when the snowman plow is on the back it is perfect.


----------

